# whereabouts of 1969 with VIN



## huffhuff (Dec 15, 2006)

when i returned from Vietnam in 1969 i ordered a 69 GTO. VIN was 242379R161209. would like to find it's location now. not looking to buy but I have the original protect-o-plate.


----------



## Ramair69GTO 2001 WS6 (May 6, 2005)

Might want to post what color it was, options, ect which that might help. If you want to spend some money you can do a title search at USTRACE.com and they charge like $40 if I remember right. Do you have any old Pictures of your goat back then??


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

huffhuff said:


> when i returned from Vietnam in 1969 i ordered a 69 GTO. VIN was 242379R161209. would like to find it's location now. not looking to buy but I have the original protect-o-plate.


I was cleaning my mother's basement and ran across paperwork on my 67 GTO I sold in 1975. I am using *Abika* to do a VIN search for $49.00. If there is a "no hit" the fee is only $10. I'll post the results.


----------



## huffhuff (Dec 15, 2006)

the color was Crystal Turquoise with Black Interior, 350HP 400, wide ratio 4 speed, 3.50 positraction rear axle, rallye II wheels, no center console and exposed headlights. last seen in Cape Girardeau, MO sitting up on blocks around 1971 or so. good luck on your VIN searches.


----------



## Ramair69GTO 2001 WS6 (May 6, 2005)

*Wow*

That sounds like a really nice car. I actually have a very simular optioned GTO in the same color Combo except my was built alot earlier then yours and has a center console. You should really do the vin search to see if she is still around. 

If you are ever interested in selling your POP I would be very interested in buying it as I do not have mine for my car. 

My dad ordered a Crystal Turquoise Judge brand new with a black vinyl top and has the car still today. We are waiting after I finish my 70 GTO to do a full frame off restoration on it. Here is a picture of it around 1970 before getting drafted in the Marine's


----------

